# Control



## sammy3170 (Jan 20, 2004)

Maybe I'm slow but among NHB fighters I have noticed a disturbing lack of control.   Granted they are in a high adrenaline situations but they are also taking part in a SPORT, they are ATHLETES.  They aren't street fighters and aren't risking their lives and should regardless of what the reff did or anything behave as role models.  I hired a KOTC greatest fights dvd the other night and was disturbed by the amount of fights where the winning fighter had to be pulled of their bloodied opponents as they went nuts.  They were behaving like street punks who just go in a street scrap strutting around like they are now the toughest kid in school.   

All of these young punks should study the likes of Randy Couture and behave like a true champion. Sport doesnt make character it reveals it and by the looks of it, MMA/NHB has produced some real *******s.  If NHB wants to compete with other big sports they really need to clean up their act.   

Lastly if Zab Judah can lose his entire purse for putting his glove in the refs face, Phil Baroni can suck it up, stop sooking and grow from the experience.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## MJS (Jan 20, 2004)

Good points.  Alot of the fights today, especially the KOTC are filled with alot of up and coming fighters, trying to make a name for themselves.  I think alot of it is for show, but then again, alot of it isnt.  If you watch the first few UFC events, a good example of the control is with Royce Gracie.  He really didnt go nuts..he submitted his opp. and that was it.  

Yeah, I do agree with the fact that alot of the guys, especially ones like Baroni, tend to over react.  Doing things like he does, tends to do nothing but p*** off the other corner.  Look at Tank and Cabbage at the last UFC.  Tank lost, Cabbage did his little dance, someone got pi**** and threw water.  There was almost another fight in the ring and why?? Because someone was acting like an ***!  Its one thing to be confident and be proud that you won.  But to act like a jerk, think that you're the best in the world and talk alot of trash, well that IMO, does not set a good example for the sport.

Mike


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 25, 2004)

I think that some will never "get it."

Tito was real cocky but when he lost to Randy his cockiness turned to tears. Renzo "used to be " cocky but today he's becoming sportsmanlike . 

But how many times has Tank lost and its obvious that he'll never change. He'll "submitt" and they say something like it didn't really hurt. 

He'll always be the same "barstool fool." 

:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Feb 5, 2004)

Royce was bad about letting go submissions as well.    i don't see alot of things that are really out of control.  They are fighters they fight.   Stopping before the Ref comes in is a good way to lose.


----------



## ace (Feb 10, 2004)

Being a MMA Fighter I do not agree with.
Most Fighters do have Respect.

I have Respected both My opponents.

MMA is A Tuff sport there is always a chance
to get hurt.

The Goal is to Win.  And just beacuse i fighter Try's to
hurt his opponent dose not mean he does not respect him.

This is not Tap Danceing.


----------

